# cannot connect sony bravia tv to internet



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3950 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 310M , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 466557 MB, Free - 433371 MB; 
Motherboard: Sony Corporation, VAIO, N/A, N/A
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled

i have sony bravia 3d with built in wireless lan and wifi. i have neatgear router which i connect to my wifi computer. now th problem is i get wifi on my computer and on my smartphone but when i try to connect my tv with the network settings it shows that it found the network but then at the last stage when it says "connect and save" after clicking that after a while it gives the following message
wireless device : OK
local access : failed
Internet access : failed

can you please help me with this


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Is your wireless network secure - try removing the wireless security on the router and see if the TV conects

can we see an ipconfig /all from a working PC 
and then the network settings information ipaddress, dns , subnet, etc from the TV internet settings

try and PING the ip address of the TV from a PC - see below PING

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown in the TV network settings - if for example the IPadress was 192.168.0.10 tbe the command would be PING 192.168.0.10 }
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ashkan-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-42-49-11-6D-37
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-DD-08-D8-87-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8b8:d8a9:9cd1:2d76%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 13, 2011 2:05:42 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 15, 2011 11:25:06 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 187466072
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-2B-C2-75-54-42-49-11-6D-37
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{FB53407B-9E9D-49DF-B851-B8A14CF67273}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3894:3bd5:b4a0:7619(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3894:3bd5:b4a0:7619%13(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{B0EE257D-AFEF-4956-8BBC-3A2C71C409B8}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see te TV settings and ping as request in my last post


----------



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\ashkan>PING 192.168.15.3
Pinging 192.168.15.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.15.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.15.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.15.3: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.15.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.15.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\ashkan>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you describe how everything is connected together 
is this the TV IP address 192.168.15.3 - whats it connected to - the pc has a different IP 192.168.1.3 
I would expect the TV to be on the same IP if connected to the same router 

so we need full details- make and models


----------



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

yes this is the same tv address. i tried to connect it manually by typing the same ip address as pc but still i have the same problem. so when i did auto next time this was the tv ip address.

also before it used to give me 2200 error now it doesnt.


----------



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

hi

one more thing see i have sony computer
clear network
netgear router.
sony tv
and sony tv have lan access built in and wifi built in. so i am just letting you know that i have not attached any kind of wire from the tv to the pc. since they say it is wireless and built in lan and wifi.
may be this would let you understand the problem little better.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so have you set up the Sony TV to connect to the wireless and have you selected the correct wireless network - and is it set to automatcally obtain the network settings - i would expect to see an IP address on the TV of 
192.168.1.x
where X will be a different number from the PC - probably something between 2 - 100 

would not expect to be 192.168.15.3 - I think the 15 should be a 1

if you want to type manually - then NOT the same IP as the PC try these settings

IP Address . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.200
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1


----------



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

when i connect to network setup it says
wifi protected setup was successful.
i entered the pc settings as given by you and it says 
network connection successful

thank you thank you thank you soooooooooooooo much
i really appreciate your help and patience.


----------



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

hi

i can watch the youtube videos but on my tv it has external inputs where pc is one of them when i try to click it it says available when device is connected.
so what settings i need to choose


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the PC setting is to use the TV screen as a PC monitor and show what ever is on the PC Screen - you connect a VGA Connector from the PC Monitor output - Or the VGA output on the Laptop

What you want to do is to stream from a media server on the network - not sure how you set that up on the Sony TV - whats the exact model and i can look up the manual - but somewhere on the TV settings should be the ability to see Media Servers on the home network


----------



## ashkann (Apr 13, 2011)

i have sony 3d model #
KDL-46NX810


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What exactly are you trying to do with the TV? You now have Internet access and can use that functionality to stream via the installed applications. Connecting a computer is entirely different. It just turns the TV into a display for the computer. That has nothing to do with the Internet connection on the TV.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you goto theis site for the i-manual
http://esupport.sony.com/docs/imanual/NA/EN/2a-15/index_homemenu.html

click on using the Home Menu >
then 
Network >
Show/Hide Media Servers >

that will show any media servers on your PCs and so you can play Videos / Music from any of your PCs


----------

